# Happy birthday



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday dear kitty,
Happy birthday to you.

He would have been seventeen today.


----------



## Felix_Felidae (Nov 28, 2005)

Ohh, that's so nice of you to celebrate the dead's birthdays!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

He may be gone, but never forgotten. We celebrate his life, and always in our memories. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What a sweet photo. Happy Birthday.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

He was such a beautiful cat, it's obvious that you still miss him so much. Happy birthday...I'm sure he's having a good knees up in kitty heaven.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Happy Birthday.


----------

